# performance pro lathe



## neilyweely (21 Jun 2008)

evenin all

today i bought a performance pro lathe (ryobi made?) brand new, in the box, for a tenner!!


It is mint, but is missing the two bars it sits on, that connect the motor end to the tail stock. The tubes (circular, 37mm width, 1000mm long) run thru the tool rests, which are all present and correct, and run into the tail. It has a whopping great induction motor, and the whole kaboodle weighs a ton!

So, the question is does anyone know where I could get two tubular bars, 37mm wide, to fit this lathe, or does anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance!

Neil

(ps - have never had my own lathe, am really excited about it, but this has put a right downer on it all. Please help!!!)


----------



## PowerTool (21 Jun 2008)

Hi Neil - is it like this Record one?

If so,might be worth ringing Record to check what diameter their bed bars are.
Otherwise,do you have a local machine shop who could make some up for you ?

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (21 Jun 2008)

Have a check of the actual bores of the bed bar holes, they may be 1-1/2".

Tubular stock or even solid bars should be readily available and worth the cost given that you only paid a tenner for the rest of the kit.


----------



## Paul.J (21 Jun 2008)

Seems a bargain if you can get it up and running Neil.
Good luck with it  
Be nice to see when done :wink:


----------



## neilyweely (21 Jun 2008)

powertool

yeah mate, very similar to the record. Maybe same diameter tube. someone told me that the PP pro range was made by ryobi, and the plain Performancepower stuff was nu-tool. But i don't know if ryobi still make a lathe. And it does look exactly like the record. Maybe wishful thinking, but I tell you what, it weighs like it is well made, if that means anything. 


Chj

I measured the hole in the tail stock thingamajig, which, as i say is 37, maybe 38mm. I think it was probly 38mm but a fellow woodie at the auction said to get it a mm smaller. I couldn't believe it, the auctioneer started at £100, went down to £50, £40, £20 then I bid a tenner, going once, twice, sold!!! I probly would've got it for £2! Nobody wanted it! It was in the box, brand new, instructions and wrappers. All the polystyrene was undamaged and the cellophane was all there. How lucky did i feel? So, Paul J, you ain't kidding, it was the bargain of the year so far. I've had a few at the auctions, but this one was great!

I did wonder if there was an alternative to poles, but i guess not, at least not without welding it all together.

So, an engineering firm, yes?

Will pick it up on monday and post pictures straight away for a gloat!

Should I get a mm shy of the actual size, or not?

Thanks folks.

Neil


----------



## Anonymous (21 Jun 2008)

Check out your local plumber's suppliers for galvanised tube...

...if you find something suitable, fill them with oiled sand and plug each end :wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Jun 2008)

oldsoke":vjt9lng8 said:


> Check out your local plumber's suppliers for galvanised tube...
> 
> ...if you find something suitable, fill them with oiled sand and plug each end :wink:



Why oiled sand?

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (21 Jun 2008)

It needs to be dry and oiled otherwise it'll rust out from the inside :wink: 

there's also a slight weight advantage...


----------



## neilyweely (22 Jun 2008)

oldsoke

nice one mate, that sounds great. Makes sense.

Will do that on monday. 

You are a gent.


cheers, off to car boot, gloat later!!!

Neil


----------



## NickWelford (22 Jun 2008)

You could always fabricate a stand-alone bowl lathe.......


----------



## neilyweely (22 Jun 2008)

nick

you're right mate, I could indeed. I had thought of that as it goes, but i have a dream, where I am making all sorts of bespoke kitchen furniture
and I would need the lathe to turn some of the details, posts for the shelving units etc.

As i understand it I should be able to get my hands on some pipe that would be suitable for a small amount of money. And then fill it with oily sand. Ok.

BTW the carbooty was useless, £2 to get in and all of 10 stalls selling plates and kids stuff (dirty action men clones etc). Not a single chisel in sight. And before anyone says I was there too late it didn't start till one.
Pants, it was.

I am sure the lathe is a performance pro 305mm lathe, but I can't find anything on the web about it. Am a bit concerned, should I be? It said performance pro 305mm lathe on the box, so.....

Anyone got one?

Thanks to Nick, Oldsoke et al for help so far, now I need someone with one the same, or someone who knows where to find info on one.

Thanks again

Neil


----------



## Anonymous (22 Jun 2008)

If I remember correctly, I've seen tools in B&Q badged 'Performance Pro'


----------



## dickm (22 Jun 2008)

Performance Pro must be one of the sheds, as I've got a secondhand PP battery saw from a car boot. Nicely made saw, but c**p battery. 
If you can find the <exact> diameter of the bars, I'd go for Bright Mild Steel of the appropriate size. You'll need a specialist metal stockist for it, but the mass is worth having and it will polish up nicely so that the saddle and tailstock slide easily. I suspect the surface of galvanised pipe may not be as smooth.


----------



## dickm (22 Jun 2008)

Just had another thought - might it be the same as the Draper twin-bar lathe, which is quite similar but probably slightly inferior to the Record ones? Draper probably buy them in from Chaiwan, and might have spares? They have a website somewhere....


----------



## neilyweely (23 Jun 2008)

dick m
well, it looks similar from what i remember, but my memory ain't what it used to be! (i'm only 35!!)

I think you may have hit the proverbial nail on the head there mate.
It has the same spec, same accessories and same induction engine size!
It seems i have a draper clone.

So if I e-mail draper do you think they'll entertain me? must be worth a try.

CHeers, and I'll let you know, I think I'll try a couple of metal workers I know too, maybe cheaper, and God only knows I need the money!

Thanks mate, and cheers all.

Goodnight, God bless

Neil


----------



## craftycampbell (18 Jul 2015)

i have the exact same lathe, class, but i have the bars but a small shop so instead of cutting them i used thinner bars (because i couldn't find the right size) i jammed them into each end with large washers which took the shape of the hole when i tapped them in with a nail punch. that was one year ago and still going not problems. make sure you jam the washers in at the bottom or the stock will be off centre. GMA


----------



## woodfarmer (18 Jul 2015)

I really think you should take CHJ's advice and try a 1 1/2 inch bar, if it fits and it sounds probable just get bright mild steel solid bars. available all over just do a google search.


----------



## CHJ (19 Jul 2015)

Guys this is a SEVEN YEAR OLD Thread and the OP did not update the outcome of his bar finding exercise.

He has not logged on since 22 Apr 2013,


----------

